# Montar panaderia con pan a 20 centimos



## pocoyoyo (4 Mar 2013)

¿Cuanto capital se necesitaria para montar uno?,viendo como triunfo en Valencia creo que seria un buen negocio montarlo en otras provincias.


----------



## Gold-Standard (4 Mar 2013)

pocoyoyo dijo:


> ¿Cuanto capital se necesitaria para montar uno?,viendo como triunfo en Valencia creo que seria un buen negocio montarlo en otras provincias.



Lleva pan x los pueblos en furgoneta y vas soñando la bocina


----------



## pocoyoyo (4 Mar 2013)

panqueque dijo:


> El de Valencia triunfó porque tiene cafetería. No vive exclusivamente de vender el pan.



Pero en un reportaje sale una cola tremenda en una panaderia que monto,incluso con un mercadona con el pan a 0,38 al lado.


----------



## black_rebel (4 Mar 2013)

¿Y por qué no gratis?


----------



## pocoyoyo (4 Mar 2013)

black_rebel dijo:


> ¿Y por qué no gratis?



Por que hay que ganar algo vendiendo mucho.


----------



## black_rebel (4 Mar 2013)

pocoyoyo dijo:


> Por que hay que ganar algo vendiendo mucho.



El problema de bajar precios es que siempre habrá alguien que venderá más barato que tú. Yo que tengo un negocio y conozco a gente del mundillo, tengo la experiencia y certeza que eso es pan para hoy y hambre para mañana.

El que está aguantando es el que no tiene practicamente costes, a saber: no tiene alquiler o hipoteca, no tiene empleados o son familiares, o vende mucho con un gran margen de beneficio.

No sólo tendrías que vender pan, sino también otras cosas. ¿Cuánto pan tendrías que vender para no sólo salvar los costes, sino también obtener un sueldo digno?

No es tan fácil...


----------



## pocoyoyo (4 Mar 2013)

Si vendes 20 mil barras al dia como salia en el reportaje y cada barra te deja algo de beneficio si es viable.


----------



## El cipotecón (4 Mar 2013)

Te arruinarás. Como bien te dicen el negocio está en la cafetería y en las pastas.

De vez en cuando sale algún populista con los precios tirados y todos acaban igual. Esto no es nuevo. 

Del pan no se hace negocio. Todas las panaderías se reinventan, y la que no lo hace cae. 

Si tuvieras el capital para poner una buena máquina de hacer pan (500.000 euros la última que compró un panadero que conozco), los hornos, la nave y las furgonetas para distribuir, desde luego que lo harías en otra cosa.


----------



## John Galt 007 (4 Mar 2013)

Si el pan lo horneas in situ, la maquinaria es muy cara. Quizas podrias llegar a un acuerdo con alguien que ya tiene la maquinaria y fabrique para ti.

Una vez se demuestre la viabilidad del negocio, podrias plantearte comprar tu horno, amasadora, etc.

Centrate en el concepto, el marketing... etc.


----------



## mrboina (4 Mar 2013)

pocoyoyo dijo:


> Si vendes 20 mil barras al dia como salia en el reportaje y cada barra te deja algo de beneficio si es viable.



El coste al por mayor de una barra de pan precocinado es de alrededor de 5 centimos si compras en cantidades relativamente altas. Añadele la energia para poder acabar de hacerlo, y si los hornos son medianamente buenos (eficientes) no creo que suba a mas de 7 centimos. Añadele unos gastos generales de alrededor del 20% si tienes pocos gastos (ya tienes el local, las maquinas, los trabajadores son familiares, etc...) o del 40% como numero extremo, y la barra de pan se te pone a maximo 10 centimos de coste. Para aquellos escepticos, supon que la barra de pan te acabe costando 15 centimos. Con un buen marketing basado en el boca a boca, perfectamente podrias acabar vendiendo mas de 10.000 barras diarias... En ese caso pon que el beneficio diario sea de 500 euros. Esta bien ¿no?

Yo tengo una fabrica de herrajes, y el modus operandi es ese: vender un huevo (miles de piezas diarias), pero tirao de precio, trabajando con margenes de centimos o a lo sumo decimos de euro. Al principio cuesta porque los clientes no te llegan de golpe, pero una vez estos han comprobado que el producto es bueno y mas barato que comprarlo incluso en China, repiten y repiten, con lo cual al final ganas mucho mas que intentando dar el pelotazo (osease, querer ganar lo del mes entero haciendo cuatro chapucillas).

Te animo fuertemente a que lo intentes, veras como no solo es factible, sino que es el futuro y quien no se apunte a ese carro va a acabar chapando.


----------



## Orriols (4 Mar 2013)

Para conseguir que eso sea rentable necesitas hacer economía de escala. Comprar mucho pan y vender muchos.

Por otro lado, me temo que esta gente tiene algún tipo de acuerdo con alguna harinera que les vende sus productos a un precio menor a cambio de vender mucho.


----------



## clapham (4 Mar 2013)

black_rebel dijo:


> ¿Y por qué no gratis?



PAN GRATIS ? 
cualquiera diria , eso es imposible , eso es imposible 
Imposible is ....nothing . 

Un crack para los negocios ( o sea yo )  diria Como puedo dar " gratis " el pan a la gente y encima ganar dinero .
Tras estrujarme el cerebro ...unos 2 minutos ...vale ....2,5 minutos 
bingo . surge una idea ...es que soy la ostia ....
judio tenia que ser ...

Coges y vas a las sedes de los partidos politicos que estan ahora hundidos ....con la moral por los suelos y ...cargados de pasta ( legal y en sobres ) . Y les dices ....quiero 20 centimos por cada pegatina que le ponga al Pan con las siglas del partido . 
Entonces ellos te " compraran " el pan a condicion de que pongas una pegatina en ellos y los des gratis .
Sales por la manana con 1000 panes . 200 panes con el logo del PP , 300 con el logo de PSOE , y asi ....
la gente aunque sea comunista te cogera el pan que diga PP ( el hambre no entiende de ideologia ).
las amas de casa asociaran PAN = GRATIS = PARTIDO POLITICO 
y seguiran votando .
Tu ganaras 200 euros todos los dias ...en na 
Y a mi me pagas el 20 % de cominsion por la idea ....bueno ...ideas se me sobran asi que esta te la regalo ....

es que soy la leche :XX::XX:


----------



## vyk (4 Mar 2013)

clapham dijo:


> PAN GRATIS ?
> cualquiera diria , eso es imposible , eso es imposible
> Imposible is ....nothing .
> 
> ...



Ya veo...pan gratis a cambio de vender lo único que nos queda: la dignidad.

Si me ofreciesen pan bajo esas condiciones esta sería mi respuesta: por el culo se la meta usted, señor.


----------



## actuaral (4 Mar 2013)

Me he reido con eso que el de valencia vende por su cafeteria jajaja por los cafes que vende no?... Triunfo porque lo hace pan a cantidades industriales para conseguir beneficios y ademas consiguio clientela de bares, restaurantes...


----------



## Roger-That (4 Mar 2013)

No es descabellado lo que propone el forero. 

La panadería ésta parece que usa el modelo de negocio de Google pero llevado al sector del pan. Me explico:

Google usa lo que algunos han llamado "Teoría de los Bienes complementarios", es decir, ofrece servicios gratuítos o quasi-gratuitos (búsqueda de información, email, videos, etc) que sirven para generar un inmenso volumen de visitas y son *complementarios* a su verdadero negocio: PUBLICIDAD ONLINE

Esta panadería hace algo parecido, su reclamo parece ser el pan barato (casi gratis), pero su verdadero negocio es la venta de pastelería. Pese a que su margen en ventas de pan es 0, al atraer a muchísmos más clientes (colas kilométricas hoygan) también genera mucha más venta de bollería y pastelería, donde los márgenes si que son de "aúpa".

Una idea simple, genial, y bien implementada. Resultado: Ya ha abierto 5 o 6 hornos más desde que puso las barras a 20 cent, y se ha ganado la enemistad de todos los del sector porque NO ENTIENDEN como puede generar beneficio.

¿Cómo puede generar beneficio Google si Gmail, Youtube, el Búscador y el 90% de sus productos son gratis? Pues por lo mismo!


Leed más sobre como funciona Google, un modelo de negocio que pasa desapercibido para muchos:

Rough Type: Nicholas Carr's Blog: Understanding Google 

http://www.strategy-business.com/media/file/sb43_06202.pdf

PD: Los bares de tapitas gratis con jarra de sangría o cerveza a 15€ es otro ejemplo. El negocio es la bebida! no la comida! (y no veas la de picante que le hechan a las bravas para que consumas bebida)


----------



## AlquilerPorLasNUbes (4 Mar 2013)

¿Cuanta gente hace falta contratar para vender 20000 barras diarias? Hablaís de contratar familiares como si tratara de un negocio que puedan llevar una pareja y su hijo. Estimo que mínimo serán necesarios 5 personas atendiendo en las horas de pico y 2 personas en el horno.
Podría salir el negocio si hablas con bastantes bares para llevarles el pan a ese precio.


----------



## mrboina (4 Mar 2013)

AlquilerPorLasNUbes dijo:


> ¿Cuanta gente hace falta contratar para vender 20000 barras diarias? Hablaís de contratar familiares como si tratara de un negocio que puedan llevar una pareja y su hijo. Estimo que mínimo serán necesarios 5 personas atendiendo en las horas de pico y 2 personas en el horno.
> Podría salir el negocio si hablas con bastantes bares para llevarles el pan a ese precio.



Yo he estado en una de las panaderias de 20 centimos la barra que vende 20.000 unidades diarias, y estimo que en total unas 6 personas, aunque cuando yo fui solo habia una persona vendiendo (quien sabe si era por la hora). Ten en cuenta que la gente que va ahi se lleva las barras de 5 en 5 minimo, e incluso de 10 en 10, por lo que no necesitan tanto personal como parece. Pon que al empresario le cueste cada trabajador y dia 80 euros (50 euros limpios para el currante, vamos, un mileurista) lo que hace un gasto de mano de obra de 480 euros. Si gana 5 centimos por barra y vende las 20.000 diarias, sale un beneficio diario de 520 euros. Quitale impuestos y tal, y veras que aun asi sale extremadamente rentable. Y digo extremadamente.


----------



## AlquilerPorLasNUbes (4 Mar 2013)

mrboina dijo:


> Yo he estado en una de las panaderias de 20 centimos la barra que vende 20.000 unidades diarias, y estimo que en total unas 6 personas, aunque cuando yo fui solo habia una persona vendiendo (quien sabe si era por la hora). Ten en cuenta que la gente que va ahi se lleva las barras de 5 en 5 minimo, e incluso de 10 en 10, por lo que no necesitan tanto personal como parece. Pon que al empresario le cueste cada trabajador y dia 80 euros (50 euros limpios para el currante, vamos, un mileurista) lo que hace un gasto de mano de obra de 480 euros. Si gana 5 centimos por barra y vende las 20.000 diarias, sale un beneficio diario de 520 euros. Quitale impuestos y tal, y veras que aun asi sale extremadamente rentable. Y digo extremadamente.



¿Barras de 5 en 5 o de 10 en 10? Sólo recuerdo comprar tanto pan en Nochebuena o Nochevieja porque eramos más de 10 en casa y al día siguiente no había pan.


----------



## pocoyoyo (4 Mar 2013)

[YOUTUBE]YZADuKsFsDU[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]SYyty5KpF4Q[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]LU5jC70lRdw[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]BhGJDKIBxGg[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]VAnEpUNMr8[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]m3nx7RbQK5c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## pocoyoyo (4 Mar 2013)

mrboina dijo:


> El coste al por mayor de una barra de pan precocinado es de alrededor de 5 centimos si compras en cantidades relativamente altas. Añadele la energia para poder acabar de hacerlo, y si los hornos son medianamente buenos (eficientes) no creo que suba a mas de 7 centimos. Añadele unos gastos generales de alrededor del 20% si tienes pocos gastos (ya tienes el local, las maquinas, los trabajadores son familiares, etc...) o del 40% como numero extremo, y la barra de pan se te pone a maximo 10 centimos de coste. Para aquellos escepticos, supon que la barra de pan te acabe costando 15 centimos. Con un buen marketing basado en el boca a boca, perfectamente podrias acabar vendiendo mas de 10.000 barras diarias... En ese caso pon que el beneficio diario sea de 500 euros. Esta bien ¿no?
> 
> Yo tengo una fabrica de herrajes, y el modus operandi es ese: vender un huevo (miles de piezas diarias), pero tirao de precio, trabajando con margenes de centimos o a lo sumo decimos de euro. Al principio cuesta porque los clientes no te llegan de golpe, pero una vez estos han comprobado que el producto es bueno y mas barato que comprarlo incluso en China, repiten y repiten, con lo cual al final ganas mucho mas que intentando dar el pelotazo (osease, querer ganar lo del mes entero haciendo cuatro chapucillas).
> 
> Te animo fuertemente a que lo intentes, veras como no solo es factible, sino que es el futuro y quien no se apunte a ese carro va a acabar chapando.



Con 200 euros que tengo en el banco no puedo montar nada,y sin trabajo no creo que me den nada


----------



## pocoyoyo (4 Mar 2013)

El negocio triunfa por que hay 6 millones de parados y no hay un duro,y prefieren esperar cola que comprarla por el doble.


----------



## El Conde Pufo (9 Mar 2013)

Yo tengo un buen amigo panadero, y por lo que me cuenta el verdadero negocio antes estaba en servir el pan a los hoteles , restaurantes, etc...
El problema es que no pagan al dia, y hoy en dia hay establecimientos que le deben mas de 30000 euros... ¡Solo en pan¡ (cadenas hoteleras)

Ni que decir tiene que como se le siga amontonando la deuda tendra que cerrar


----------



## huanmigw (9 Mar 2013)

Despues de ver el reportaje lo tengo claro.Detrás de Navarro hay un equipo que le suministra harinas a bajo coste.Que los sacos vayan en blanco,sin marca lo dice todo.No quieren que se sepa quien suministra.Este equipo le ha propuesto y desarrollado el negocio.
El analisis de la biologa es definitivo.harinas de mala calidad,más hidratos de carbono,más calorías un pan más seco y con poca sal.Sospecho que trabajan con un preparado.
Dentro de la ley pero es la misma competencia desleal que comparar pan congelado con pan de elaboración diaria.Me falta en el reportaje saber que tipo de levaduras gastan.Total el pan es agua ,sal,harina y levaduras.
En cuanto al negocio,pues es un empresario que ha desarrollado una idea y le ha salido bien.Eso no tiene discusión.
Pero ojo,para hacer esto se necesitan tres cosas,saber hacer pan,que aunque te compres las máquinas no puedes echar la harina dentro del horno y ya te salen las barras,tiene su proceso.La segunda cosa es tener los contactos que te proporcionen esas materias primas a bajo coste.Tercera cosa,que no te importe arruinarte y arruinar a todo el gremio de dónde fabriques.Tiempo al tiempo.

La prueba es que no es viable es que no se ha implantado cómo producto en todas las panaderías,a ningún panadero le gusta la competencia de los supermercados y si esto fuera viable tendrían el producto a 20 cm en sus estanterías.Habrá panaderos más implantados que Navarro,con más tiendas y con hornos en propiedad en España.............a miles.No lo han hecho.

Otra cosa es la predisposición de la gente a comer cualquier cosa mientras sea barata,se reducen gastos en lo que se come y no lo digo solamente por el pan,miles de productos que son una mierda y se venden como churros.Somos lo que comemos.Una sola señora lo ha dicho en el reportaje,no es igual el pan,ella compra la barra de siempre y se gasta 80cm,tiene más cantidad y otro sabor.


----------



## lowcost (9 Mar 2013)

huanmigw dijo:


> Despues de ver el reportaje lo tengo claro.Detrás de Navarro hay un equipo que le suministra harinas a bajo coste.Que los sacos vayan en blanco,sin marca lo dice todo.No quieren que se sepa quien suministra.Este equipo le ha propuesto y desarrollado el negocio.
> El analisis de la biologa es definitivo.harinas de mala calidad,más hidratos de carbono,más calorías un pan más seco y con poca sal.Sospecho que trabajan con un preparado.
> Dentro de la ley pero es la misma competencia desleal que comparar pan congelado con pan de elaboración diaria.Me falta en el reportaje saber que tipo de levaduras gastan.Total el pan es agua ,sal,harina y levaduras.
> En cuanto al negocio,pues es un empresario que ha desarrollado una idea y le ha salido bien.Eso no tiene discusión.
> ...



Lo de los sacos en blanco de harina que comentas es precisamente por todo lo contrario, es un material normalmente utilizado pero si la competencia de este señor se entera dejaran de comprarle al fabricante, se de lo que hablo en todos los gremios ocurre lo mismo.

Que la competencia cerrará, pues es lo que hay, ahora mismo o comes o te comen..... Nunca subestimes el lobby de los panaderos.

P.D. ya me gustaría a mi que analizasen todo el pan y no solo el de este hombre, quizas te encuentres con alguna sorpresa.


----------



## Shui (9 Mar 2013)

huanmigw dijo:


> Despues de ver el reportaje lo tengo claro.Detrás de Navarro hay un equipo que le suministra harinas a bajo coste.Que los sacos vayan en blanco,sin marca lo dice todo.No quieren que se sepa quien suministra.Este equipo le ha propuesto y desarrollado el negocio.
> El analisis de la biologa es definitivo.harinas de mala calidad,más hidratos de carbono,más calorías un pan más seco y con poca sal.Sospecho que trabajan con un preparado.
> Dentro de la ley pero es la misma competencia desleal que comparar pan congelado con pan de elaboración diaria.Me falta en el reportaje saber que tipo de levaduras gastan.Total el pan es agua ,sal,harina y levaduras.
> En cuanto al negocio,pues es un empresario que ha desarrollado una idea y le ha salido bien.Eso no tiene discusión.
> ...




No sé qué problema hay, llevamos comprando productos chinos tóxicos baratos desde hace 30 años y nadie se quejó. Por qué no podemos hacerlo nosotros?

Edito: He visto un poco del reportaje y me está dando tufo a chino en la panadería que no me aguanto.


----------



## huanmigw (9 Mar 2013)

lowcost dijo:


> Lo de los sacos en blanco de harina que comentas es precisamente por todo lo contrario, es un material normalmente utilizado pero si la competencia de este señor se entera dejaran de comprarle al fabricante, se de lo que hablo en todos los gremios ocurre lo mismo.
> 
> Que la competencia cerrará, pues es lo que hay, ahora mismo o comes o te comen..... Nunca subestimes el lobby de los panaderos.
> 
> P.D. ya me gustaría a mi que analizasen todo el pan y no solo el de este hombre, quizas te encuentres con alguna sorpresa.





Por la misma regla de tres que vende Navarro vendería la harinera.
O una harinera va a vender en exclusiva pudiendo vender en toda España??Que harina se envasa en un saco blanco sin identificación.
Si el peligroso lobby quiere saber de donde sale solamente tiene que seguir al camión.

No subestimo el lobby de los panaderos,veo que Navarro sigue vendiendo mientras los otros están cerrando locales.Encima van a ser los mafiosos.

Han analizado pan de más panaderías,y esa es la diferencia.Mira el reportaje.Pero vaya,eso entra en la legalidad,cada uno come lo que quiere.A saber lo que lleva esa harina............lo lógico sería que los sacos estuvieran identificados y se supiera la procedencia.


----------



## lowcost (9 Mar 2013)

huanmigw dijo:


> Por la misma regla de tres que vende Navarro vendería la harinera.
> O una harinera va a vender en exclusiva pudiendo vender en toda España??Que harina se envasa en un saco blanco sin identificación.
> Si el peligroso lobby quiere saber de donde sale solamente tiene que seguir al camión.
> 
> ...



Lo de la harina es sencillo, el fabricante te ofrece un precio por consumo pero teniendo en cuenta que si la competencia (me refiero a la competencia de las panaderías) se enteran le boicotearan el producto. Para que buscarse problemas pudiendo envasar en sacos blancos ( o le han retirado ya el etiquetado). ¿Te suena camiones cisterna de combustible sin rotular? ahora me dirás que la gasolina o gasoil es distinto....

Han analizado el pan de más panaderías pero no he podido verlo en el vídeo.

Personalmente pienso que este reportaje esta financiado por el lobby de los panaderos (ahora tiene que sonar la musica de "El Padrino") 

Sin acritud.


----------



## mrboina (10 Mar 2013)

Los resultados del analisis del pan me da a mi la sensacion de que estan manipulados. No el analisis en si, sino el comentario que hacen, dejando caer que se trata de una harina de peor calidad, aunque dentro de lo que marca la ley.

El que tenga mas o menos agua no depende unicamente de la harina, y en absoluto significa que el porcentaje de agua del pan bajo signifique harina de baja calidad. Es como decir que el pan tostado, que no tiene ni un 5% de agua, esta hecho con harina de mala calidad por ese motivo. Vamos, que el reportaje en cierto modo tiene un ligero tufillo a intereses del lobby panadero...


----------



## HemilianoVotines (10 Mar 2013)

el pan tiene que ser pa verlo y comerlo : . Al lado mio venden dos a 85 y esta de aquella manera :vomito: menos mal que ultimamente no como mucho pan.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (10 Mar 2013)

lowcost dijo:


> Personalmente pienso que este reportaje esta financiado por el lobby de los panaderos (ahora tiene que sonar la musica de "El Padrino")



Totalmente de acuerdo, cualquier dia de estos ese tio se despierta con una cabeza de croissant cortada en la cama...


----------



## hayvayva (11 Mar 2013)

mrboina dijo:


> Los resultados del analisis del pan me da a mi la sensacion de que estan manipulados. No el analisis en si, sino el comentario que hacen, dejando caer que se trata de una harina de peor calidad, aunque dentro de lo que marca la ley.
> 
> El que tenga mas o menos agua no depende unicamente de la harina, y en absoluto significa que el porcentaje de agua del pan bajo signifique harina de baja calidad. Es como decir que el pan tostado, que no tiene ni un 5% de agua, esta hecho con harina de mala calidad por ese motivo. Vamos, que el reportaje en cierto modo tiene un ligero tufillo a intereses del lobby panadero...



Y de ser de peor calidad, será de peor calidad "técnica", no nutricional. Si es así, punto para Navarro por sacar partido de una harina más difícil de manejar.


----------



## huanmigw (11 Mar 2013)

es de peor calidad nutricional,más hidratos de carbono y más grasas,ese pan engorda más que otro tipo de pan.Mira el reportaje entero.

Otra cosa rara es que al tipo le cerrara su horno sanidad y alquila el horno a otro panadero,le contrata,a su mujer también y sigue produciendo................añade alquiler de horno a los gastos.Esa harina debe ser muy,muy,muy pero que muy barata.


----------



## mrboina (11 Mar 2013)

huanmigw dijo:


> es de peor calidad nutricional,más hidratos de carbono y más grasas,ese pan engorda más que otro tipo de pan.Mira el reportaje entero.
> 
> Otra cosa rara es que al tipo le cerrara su horno sanidad y alquila el horno a otro panadero,le contrata,a su mujer también y sigue produciendo................añade alquiler de horno a los gastos.Esa harina debe ser muy,muy,muy pero que muy barata.



Yo creo que no es asi. Al tener menos agua, por estar el pan mas seco, para el mismo peso de producto, tiene mas "de todo", es decir, mas proteinas, mas hidratos de carbono, y mas grasas. Pero es lo mismo que comerse el pan tostado. No es un problema higienico-sanitario ni nada por el estilo, simplemente es que ese pan es asi, igual que por ejemplo el pan de cereales tiene "per se" mas cantidad de agua y por lo tanto para un mismo peso, menos "de todo".

Ademas tiene poca sal, lo que lo hace especialmente bueno, ya que muchos panes tienen sabor usando harinas pesimas, pero mucha sal, lo que "oculta" otros "vicios".

Personalmente he comprado panes de 20 centimos de la tienda de quart de poblet, y panes de 70 y 80 centimos la barra de otras panaderias, y no he encontrado diferencia, y cuando la he encontrado ha sido que la barra cara era pesima y estaba mas pasada que la dictura de franco (probablemente del dia anterior).

Por cierto, creo que cuando le cerraron el obrador, era por una chorrada segun tengo entendido, seguramente le han estado mirando con lupa hasta el mas minimo detalle presionados por el resto de panaderos.

Por motivos laborales, hace ya unos cuantos años, he entrado en muchas trastiendas de panaderias tradicionales, y lo que yo he visto me ha dejado alucinado. No os lo cuento porque no comprariais mas pan en vuestra vida. Asi que estoy 100% seguro que si hicieran las inspecciones de sanidad igual de intensivas que al del pan de 20 centimos, cerrarian muchisimas panaderias de las de 80 centimos.


----------



## almorcho (11 Mar 2013)

¿Y la parte en la que hablan del pan en la _Europa del Sur_? ¿No tiene nada que ver?


----------



## hayvayva (11 Mar 2013)

huanmigw dijo:


> es de peor calidad nutricional,más hidratos de carbono y más grasas,ese pan engorda más que otro tipo de pan.Mira el reportaje entero.
> 
> Otra cosa rara es que al tipo le cerrara su horno sanidad y alquila el horno a otro panadero,le contrata,a su mujer también y sigue produciendo................añade alquiler de horno a los gastos.Esa harina debe ser muy,muy,muy pero que muy barata.



Curiosamente las harinas con mas grasa son las integrales (ya no añaden huesos a la harina como se hacia antiguamente), así que una harina mas barata sólo puede ser una harina menos manipulada y a la que se haya eliminado menos salvado.

Edito: me he fijado en el panadero que decía que él hacía calidad y tenía una masa casi liquida. Seré un antiguo pero las modas :no:.


----------



## huanmigw (11 Mar 2013)

Claro,a este hombre le han hecho inspecciones de sanidad especificas acosados por el lobby de los panaderos esos que tienen todo echo una mierda y nadie les inspecciona.Esos tipos que trabajan toda la noche para tener el pan por la mañana y vender una barra a 80cm,Menudos cabrones estafadores.

Menos mal que ha venido el tal Navarro,mesias del pueblo,lástima que sea solamente de un pueblo en toda Spain,Porque estoy seguro que ese negociazo se lo han ofrecido a otros profesionales y todos han dicho que no.Por algo será.

Navarro no ha inventado nada,hay una infraestructura detrás de él.El tiempo pondrá a todos en su sitio.
A ver que os estáis comiendo,que igual el estafador es otro.


----------



## mrboina (11 Mar 2013)

huanmigw dijo:


> Claro,a este hombre le han hecho inspecciones de sanidad especificas acosados por el lobby de los panaderos esos que tienen todo echo una mierda y nadie les inspecciona.Esos tipos que trabajan toda la noche para tener el pan por la mañana y vender una barra a 80cm,Menudos cabrones estafadores.
> 
> Menos mal que ha venido el tal Navarro,mesias del pueblo,lástima que sea solamente de un pueblo en toda Spain,Porque estoy seguro que ese negociazo se lo han ofrecido a otros profesionales y todos han dicho que no.Por algo será.
> 
> ...



El tal Navarro no hace nada mas que utilizar una estrategia que en la industria es la unica opcion que queda: fabricar mucho, pero ganar poco por unidad. Economia de escala le llaman. Optimizar a saco el proceso productivo, para poder reducir costes. Y aunque ganes menos por unidad, vendes muchas mas unidades. Al final ganas mas.

Lo mismo hago yo en mi empresa del metal, y de momento subsisto y tengo incluso opcion a ampliar el negocio. Vamos, que mal no me esta yendo. Trabajo con beneficios de centimos de euro por cada pieza que fabrico, que encima no se hace en una maquina precisamente barata. El resto de empresas del mismo poligono donde estoy, hace muchos meses que cerraron por no bajarse del burro, y querer ganar el sueldo del mes sin dar un palo al agua y sin adaptarse a los nuevos tiempos.

Esta claro que la economia de escala destruye globalmente puestos de trabajo, pues si antes para hacer x barras de pan al dia hacian falta 20 obradores y 100 puestos de trabajo, ahora va el tal Navarro y hace las x barras de pan el solito con solo 25 trabajadores. Pero bueno, es el futuro y lo que hay que hacer no es criticar esto, sino adaptarse a ello. En pocas palabras: "maricon el ultimo" y "salvese quien pueda"...


----------



## fosforito (12 Mar 2013)

huanmigw dijo:


> es de peor calidad nutricional,más hidratos de carbono y más grasas,ese pan engorda más que otro tipo de pan.Mira el reportaje entero.
> 
> Otra cosa rara es que al tipo le cerrara su horno sanidad y alquila el horno a otro panadero,le contrata,a su mujer también y sigue produciendo................añade alquiler de horno a los gastos.Esa harina debe ser muy,muy,muy pero que muy barata.



Eso es la ridícula pataleta porque no le han podido sacar nada más.

Y lo otro, outsourcing, qué tiene de raro? tiene mas de un obrador obviamente el tal navarro


----------



## yeustemain (12 Mar 2013)

mrboina dijo:


> El coste al por mayor de una barra de pan precocinado es de alrededor de 5 centimos si compras en cantidades relativamente altas. Añadele la energia para poder acabar de hacerlo, y si los hornos son medianamente buenos (eficientes) no creo que suba a mas de 7 centimos. Añadele unos gastos generales de alrededor del 20% si tienes pocos gastos (ya tienes el local, las maquinas, los trabajadores son familiares, etc...) o del 40% como numero extremo, y la barra de pan se te pone a maximo 10 centimos de coste. Para aquellos escepticos, supon que la barra de pan te acabe costando 15 centimos. Con un buen marketing basado en el boca a boca, perfectamente podrias acabar vendiendo mas de 10.000 barras diarias... En ese caso pon que el beneficio diario sea de 500 euros. Esta bien ¿no?
> 
> Yo tengo una fabrica de herrajes, y el modus operandi es ese: vender un huevo (miles de piezas diarias), pero tirao de precio, trabajando con margenes de centimos o a lo sumo decimos de euro. Al principio cuesta porque los clientes no te llegan de golpe, pero una vez estos han comprobado que el producto es bueno y mas barato que comprarlo incluso en China, repiten y repiten, con lo cual al final ganas mucho mas que intentando dar el pelotazo (osease, querer ganar lo del mes entero haciendo cuatro chapucillas).
> 
> Te animo fuertemente a que lo intentes, veras como no solo es factible, sino que es el futuro y quien no se apunte a ese carro va a acabar chapando.




Eso de que la barra precocinada al por mayor vale 5 céntimos es una grandísima mentira, o te crees que el mayorista regala el pan?


----------



## huanmigw (12 Mar 2013)

Yo es que flipo:
Los trabajadores familiares...................Y eso que importa.hay que pagarles.Un panadero que trabaja de noche gana pasta,

Poco gasto por tener locales pagados.Eso es,nada de gastos??

Además que no se puede mezclar,una cosa es el pan precocido y otra el pan de elaboración diaria.Ni comparar los hornos ni comparar el tiempo de cocción. Ni los ingredientes.Pero claro estás hablando sin saber de lo que hablas,ni has visto el reportaje ni sabes del producto.

En fin...........que quien quiera que monte panaderías con barras a 20cm.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (12 Mar 2013)

huanmigw dijo:


> En fin...........que quien quiera que monte panaderías con barras a 20cm.



Si son burbujistas sus barras deberían ser de 30cm... ::


----------



## huanmigw (12 Mar 2013)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Si son burbujistas sus barras deberían ser de 30cm... ::



Gran verdad..Son cts.


----------



## Gouel (12 Mar 2013)

yeustemain dijo:


> Eso de que la barra precocinada al por mayor vale 5 céntimos es una grandísima mentira, o te crees que el mayorista regala el pan?



A ver, depende de la cantidad que compres, por ejemplo el panecillo de 40 gr puede salir en unos 3 cts, la barra de 250 un poco mas, puede que 10-12. Si, eso es lo que vale, y eso sin comprar mas que unas pocas cajas al mes. Si las compras por palets el precio baja sensiblemente, es una cuestión de puro volumen.

A lo mejor no a cinco centimos, pero seguro que tampoco le cuesta mas de 8 cts la barra. Y probablemente hasta consigas que te pongan el horno y todo.


----------



## huanmigw (12 Mar 2013)

Esto es un panadero y eso que sale del horno es pan.

Todo lo demás de lo que estáis hablando son franquicias con panes pijos que están elaborados con tropezones y semillitas.Esas franquicias tienen en sus instalaiciones laboratorios y químicos.Hace mucho que no tiene panaderos.Esos químicos se ocupan de que el pan salga del congelador y entre en el horno sin problemas,además no le pasa nada si pierde el frío y tampoco pasa nada si está un año congelado.Puede hornearlo cualquiera en un pequeño horno.No hace falta que el operario conozca los tiempos de levado ni las mezclas con masa madre.Después lo meten en una bolsa(que vale también algún ct.) y a la estantería por 30cts.

Navarro es un panadero de los de antes,creo que de tres generaciones.No sé que le ha llevado a hacer esa estrategia comercial.Fabrica pan de elaboración diaria.
Por debajo de los 40cts no tiene beneficio vender una barra de pan de 215gr.
Ante los productos precocidos y la estrategia de bajar costes los únicos que están luchando por un producto de calidad son los panaderos artesanos.Los del lobby.
Pero oiga,ahí están las tiendas de Navarro,con gente haciendo cola en las puertas.Tenemos lo que merecemos.


----------



## pocoyoyo (12 Mar 2013)

huanmigw dijo:


> Esto es un panadero y eso que sale del horno es pan.
> 
> Todo lo demás de lo que estáis hablando son franquicias con panes pijos que están elaborados con tropezones y semillitas.Esas franquicias tienen en sus instalaiciones laboratorios y químicos.Hace mucho que no tiene panaderos.Esos químicos se ocupan de que el pan salga del congelador y entre en el horno sin problemas,además no le pasa nada si pierde el frío y tampoco pasa nada si está un año congelado.Puede hornearlo cualquiera en un pequeño horno.No hace falta que el operario conozca los tiempos de levado ni las mezclas con masa madre.Después lo meten en una bolsa(que vale también algún ct.) y a la estantería por 30cts.
> 
> ...



En tiempos de crisis(mas bien de corrupcion y estafa) la gente mira por su estomago y por su dinero,no importa que el pan sea finolis y sea un poco peor,mientras sea mas barato iran a por el que se puedan permitir para alimentarse el y su familia,decis que no sale rentable,pero creo que se esta forrando el navarro.


----------



## huanmigw (12 Mar 2013)

Bueno,si estás en lo cierto lo propondremos para empresario del siglo y debe tener una fórmula tipo coca cola..A ver cómo resulta el tema........................


----------



## virgilio (18 Mar 2013)

panqueque dijo:


> El de Valencia triunfó porque tiene cafetería. No vive exclusivamente de vender el pan.



Te equivocas, solo pan, como mucho algun dulce.


----------



## gus258 (24 Mar 2013)

John Galt 007 dijo:


> Si el pan lo horneas in situ, la maquinaria es muy cara. Quizas podrias llegar a un acuerdo con alguien que ya tiene la maquinaria y fabrique para ti.
> 
> Una vez se demuestre la viabilidad del negocio, podrias plantearte comprar tu horno, amasadora, etc.
> 
> Centrate en el concepto, el marketing... etc.



Es decir, que otro se gaste el dinero ( esos 500.000 euros que se decía antes ) para que tu te lo lleves crudo y que te vendan el pan a ¿ 0,05 ctms ?, porque claro, tu necesitas un beneficio y no lo puedes comprar mas caro. Además, claro, para empezar necesitarás que te financie, y que él se haga cargo del porte hasta tu comercio, y como promocionas su marca pues tendrá que pagarte un canon de publicidad, y todo ello por mi cara bonita.

¿ Alguna exigencia más ?

Seamos serios, por favor...


----------



## Digenis (3 Abr 2013)

vyk dijo:


> Ya veo...pan gratis a cambio de vender lo único que nos queda: la dignidad.
> 
> Si me ofreciesen pan bajo esas condiciones esta sería mi respuesta: por el culo se la meta usted, señor.




Pues aunque parezca triste, esto ya ha pasado.

En la Guerra Civil bombardeaban Madrid con pan, los mismos que estaban sitiando la ciudad.

Nunca se sabe hasta donde vamos a llegar.

Un saludo.


----------



## forestal92 (6 Abr 2013)

Un pan de leña bueno, vendido regularmente a domicilio por encargo y todo en negro.

Igual asi si puedes ganarte la vida. O al menos sacarte un sobresueldo sin quebraderos de cabeza, sin pagar local ni grandes inversiones.

---------- Post added 06-abr-2013 at 01:40 ----------




mrboina dijo:


> Yo tengo una fabrica de herrajes, y el modus operandi es ese: vender un huevo (miles de piezas diarias), pero tirao de precio, trabajando con margenes de centimos o a lo sumo decimos de euro. Al principio cuesta porque los clientes no te llegan de golpe, pero una vez estos han comprobado que el producto es bueno y mas barato que comprarlo incluso en China, repiten y repiten, con lo cual al final ganas mucho mas que intentando dar el pelotazo (osease, querer ganar lo del mes entero haciendo cuatro chapucillas).
> 
> Te animo fuertemente a que lo intentes, veras como no solo es factible, sino que es el futuro y *quien no se apunte a ese carro va a acabar chapando*.



Interesante lo que comentas.
No hay más que ver los bares que nacen últimamente como setas por la capital.

100 montaditos, la sureña, la risueña...

¿qué tipo de herrajes fabricas? Sino es mucho preguntar. ¿Vendes mas bien a empresas de seguridad/construcción al por mayor, o bien a clientes particulares?


----------



## Yomismita (24 May 2013)

Se rumorea por el sector que el tal Navarro está dejando pufos a proveedores...


----------



## Yomismita (31 Oct 2014)

Refloto el hilo porque buscando información sobre el tal Navarro un año después me he encontrado con esto:

¿Qué esconde el milagro de los panes a 20 cents? Franquicias Obrador José Navarro - Rankia



> ¿Qué esconde el milagro de los panes a 20 cents? Franquicias Obrador José Navarro Suscríbete a este hilo
> Tras el boom inicial e impacto mediático que tuvo el Obrador José Navarro, se han multiplicado los establecimientos que venden el pan a 20 céntimos. ¿Cómo?, Franquicias.
> La idea es que te acondicionan el local y te suministran todo lo necesario para que puedas comenzar a vender panes y bollería, pero ¿a cambio de qué?
> No hay que realizar desembolso inicial, pero si darle una parte de los beneficios a José Navarro y al cabo de 6 meses-1 año, tienes la posibilidad de adquirir la franquicia por 30.000 euros.
> ...


----------



## Naturalismo+100 (31 Oct 2014)

Yomismita dijo:


> Refloto el hilo porque buscando información sobre el tal Navarro un año después me he encontrado con esto:
> 
> ¿Qué esconde el milagro de los panes a 20 cents? Franquicias Obrador José Navarro - Rankia



Que mania con demonizar al hombre, si haces numeros y no te salen las cuentas pues no le "pillas" la franquicia y punto.

Yo no le veo mucho sentido, pero si quieres asegurarte el pan barato como reclamo y combinar el negocio con pasteles, cafe, etc que si que dejan bastante margen, lo mismo te salen las cuentas.


----------



## Yomismita (31 Oct 2014)

Es un hilo sobre abrir una panadería con pan a 20 centimos, y se pone un mensaje con las condiciones de la "panadería con pan a 20 centimos" original para franquiciarse, ¿es eso demonizar?

Que sí, que a mí lo del tío este me huele mal, pero no creo que esté fuera de contexto.


----------



## Naturalismo+100 (31 Oct 2014)

Yomismita dijo:


> Es un hilo sobre abrir una panadería con pan a 20 centimos, y se pone un mensaje con las condiciones de la "panadería con pan a 20 centimos" original para franquiciarse, ¿es eso demonizar?
> 
> Que sí, que a mí lo del tío este me huele mal, pero no creo que esté fuera de contexto.



No lo decia por ti, jombre... lo decia por el tono del articulo.


----------



## trinsecuen (27 Feb 2016)

Buenas noches madrugadas,
La empresa del señor Navarro ya esta en concurso de acreedores.
Corto y cierro.

VozpÃ³puli - El empresario que creÃ³ la guerra del pan se va a la quiebra


----------



## burbujadetrufas (27 Feb 2016)

Me ha gustado este comentario...

"el timo del nazareno, versión panadero, los que salieron bien parados, fueron los de la barrita diaria a precio de saldo... "


----------



## bertie (27 Feb 2016)

trinsecuen dijo:


> Buenas noches madrugadas,
> La empresa del señor Navarro ya esta en concurso de acreedores.
> Corto y cierro.
> 
> VozpÃ³puli - El empresario que creÃ³ la guerra del pan se va a la quiebra



*
¿Es Ud. panadero de los de siempre? Lo digo por lo intempestivo del la hora del mensaje.* )


----------



## Naguissa (27 Feb 2016)

pocoyoyo dijo:


> ¿Cuanto capital se necesitaria para montar uno?,viendo como triunfo en Valencia creo que seria un buen negocio montarlo en otras provincias.



Di que sí, wapísim@!!!
















trinsecuen dijo:


> Buenas noches madrugadas,
> La empresa del señor Navarro ya esta en concurso de acreedores.
> Corto y cierro.
> 
> VozpÃ³puli - El empresario que creÃ³ la guerra del pan se va a la quiebra





Normal... Y ¡buen reflote!


----------



## Señor Rosa (1 Mar 2016)

Ahora ya sabéis su secreto, dejar púas y tal:

Vozpópuli - El empresario que creó la guerra del pan se va a la quiebra

De nada. ::


----------



## trinsecuen (1 Mar 2016)

Seria un buen negocio replicar lo de Navarro, pero llegariais tarde. Si investigais u poco descubrireis que las harino panaderas que nombran de pasada en el programa de tv, que eran como 10-11, se han unido todas para tener el control del mercado de la harina en este pais.

Una de las consecuencias ha sido la explosion de las cadenas de panaderias lowcost, como las famosas "Bertiz": todo precocidos, contratos miserables y el uso de autonomos para la apertura de tiendas y asi echar arena a los ojos de Hacienda, la SS, etc.


----------



## Lombroso (5 Mar 2016)

Anteayer entré a una tienda de Navarro en un pueblo de Valencia y no había nadie más que el que dispensaba el pan. Compré una barra de esas de 0,20 € porque me venía de paso a casa y no sé cómo coño hay gente que accede a comer esa bazofia por no gastarse 0,60 € por un buen pan de los de toda la vida. 

Al margen de esto, tengo relación personal con el propietario del local en el que está instalada la tienda de Navarro y me comentó recientemente que quien lleva ese establecimiento paga siempre a destiempo. Este hombre, acostumbrado a tener arrendados varios locales, me comentó que se nota cuando alguien quiere pagar pero la insolvencia del negocio se lo impide y otros que pueden pagar pero prefieren no hacerlo. Se nota. El caso de Navarro era de los primeros.

No sé de qué manera funcionará ahora Navarro tras la declaración del concurso pero parece que lo ha montado al estilo franquicia ya que el arrendador me dice que cambia de dueño cada 2 por 3 y, sin embargo, sigue siendo Obrador José Navarro.


----------

